
Show HN: CrowdCapture – create image datasets together - pcmill
https://crowdcapture.org
======
pcmill
Hey Hacker News! Today I am launching my side project
[https://crowdcapture.org](https://crowdcapture.org) which I built to make
working together on image datasets easier.

When I started trying out machine learning I quickly learned finding images
for your dataset can be a time consuming process. It is even harder to find
images that have the appropriate license.

On CrowdCapture you can create projects and user can upload images to it.
Every image will be checked by another user before it is added to the dataset.
Then every week a new zip will be created with the uploaded images added.

If you have any questions or comments I will be happy to answer them.

